# Keagan Hawthorn Mech



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (3/6/18)

Hi I would like to know what you guys/gals think of the mechs made by Keagan Hawthorn. Are they good or bad and how much were they sold for

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (4/6/18)

Have no idea who that is. A link would've been nice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (4/6/18)

unfortunaty i could not find a website that stocks them will.sends pics of the mech shortly

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (4/6/18)

Here are some lics of the mech




Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (4/6/18)

Correction. pics

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (4/6/18)

Wow.

But i have to be honnest @Halfdaft Customs mechs are bloody amazing and as i hear hits like a cow who ate a emmer of gurkens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (4/6/18)

LOL. I meed more info on this mech before i actually get it

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/6/18)

Cor said:


> Wow.
> 
> But i have to be honnest @Halfdaft Customs mechs are bloody amazing and as i hear hits like a cow who ate a emmer of gurkens



More like a bunch of mules 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

